
Business Reporter: How to get more value from data by using GPU databases - pgv
http://www.brytlyt.com/blog/business-reporter-interview/
======
pgv
Brytlyt's CEO, Richard Heyns, was recently interviewed by Business Reporter to
discuss the options available today for companies looking to get real-time
insights and extract huge value from their data assets by using GPU-powered
databases. Here's the video and article in its entirety.

------
harry27
Yeah I have seen other Business Reporter interviews around Data, this seems to
be the first about GPU's though.

------
george65
Interesting interview. I see Business Reporter doing a couple debates and
interviews around Data.

------
dick12
Interesting video.

